# صلاة جميلة



## نيرمين عزمى (6 فبراير 2009)

انرنى يا يسوع بالنور الباطن واطرح الى خارج جميع الظلمات من قلبى اضبط افكارى اجمعها من شتاتها وصد يارب التجارب القاهرة لنفسى قاتل عنى بشجاعتك وحارب انت الوحوش الرديئة والشهوات الخادعة ليكن هدوء وسلام فى نفس عبدك بقوتك ووفرة وجود احساناتك اؤمر الرياح والعواصف لتسكت وقل للبحر الهائج اصمت. ابكم ليكون سلام بقوة كلمتك ارسل نورك العالى واضىء نفسى المظلمة افض على نعمتك وانضح على قلبى بنداك الذى من السماء ورش قطرات ينبوعك الاقدس ليرطب نفسى اليابسة حتى تثمر صالحا
:94::94::94::94::94::94:


----------



## صوت الرب (6 فبراير 2009)

*آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
صلاة رائعة و روحية بالفعل
شكرا يا نيرمين عزمي لكتابتها لنا
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
*


----------



## fredyyy (6 فبراير 2009)

*شكرًا أختنا نيرمين عزمى*

*على هذه الصلاة الممتلئة بالثقة الرائعة في ربنا يسوع المسيح*

*دعيني أضعها في مكانها المناسب*


----------



## shamaoun (7 فبراير 2009)

صلاة جميلة جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (7 فبراير 2009)

صلاة جميلة جدا ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (10 فبراير 2009)

مرسى جدا لمرورك


----------



## علي مزيكا (11 فبراير 2009)

اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن والرب يباركك


----------



## sapry (13 فبراير 2009)

*امين*
*امين*
*امين*
*استجب يارب لهذه الصلاه*
*شكرا لك اختى نيرمين على هذه الصلاة الرائعه*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (14 فبراير 2009)

امين
شكرا عالصلاة الحلوة
محبة الرب ترعانا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2009)

اميـــــــــــــــــــن ​
ميررررررسى على الصلاه الجميله 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## botros_22 (15 فبراير 2009)

صلاة جميلة جـــدا شكرا لكى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

*ميررررررسى يا نيرمين على الصلاه الجميله​*


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

آمين ...آمين ..آمين..


----------



## happy angel (14 يونيو 2009)

*امين يارب

ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة اوووى

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## youssef9 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الرب يباركك اختي نيرمين صلاة رائعة وجميلة.


----------

